# USB funktioniert nicht beim Notebook



## darkniz (29. März 2008)

Bei meinem Notebook, Medion MD41300, funktionieren die USB-Anschlüsse nicht mehr. Heute Nachmittag hat alles noch funktioniert und als ich ihn vorhin gestartet habe, funktionieren keine USB Geräte mehr, weder USB-Stick noch Maus, nur meine USB-Lampe funktioniert noch, d.h. das der Strom fließt. Treiber habe ich schon neuinstalliert, ohne Erfolg. Auch bei meiner 2. Windows Partition funktioniert kein USB Gerät. Es ist einmal Windows XP Home SP2 und einmal SP3. 

Weiß jemand, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Pokerclock (29. März 2008)

Versuche mal im BIOS alle Optionen, die mit USB zu tun haben umzustellen.

Vielleicht ist auch Programm schuld, das von Medion mitgeliefert wurde. Hatte ich mal bei meiner HP-Software, dass plötzlich nach einem Update manches verstellt war.


----------



## darkniz (29. März 2008)

Im Bios habe ich schon alles deaktiviert und dann wieder aktiviert, aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Ich habe keine neue Software bzw. Updates installiert.


----------

